# Alfine 8 in wider dropouts.



## Nube on a Tube (Oct 25, 2016)

So, I think I'm getting a little tired of my 26 inch tires. I'm looking at moving in to a 27+ and I've found a couple things for sale that look pretty good. One sports a rear dropout with 141mm spacing that fits a 9mm QR hub. Seeing as how I'm currently infatuated with the alfine 8 on my current trail bike, I'm wondering if I can make this work. The non-turn washers are 6mm wide which if added to 135mm is 141. If I got another blue or green washer to mount inside the dropouts and offset the rim to the hub, would there be any down side or am I just fooling myself? I don't have the budget to build up a Honzo which comes ready to fit 135mm drop outs or a Rohloff which I believe is available with different hub axle standards. My other option is a Moonlander but I don't know if it's the bike for me.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Quite a few of the Surly range will take a 135mm hub, and seeing as they are built for singlespeed, have the adjustment necessary for a hubgear.

For example, the old 1x1 worked really well with hub gears, and presumably its replacement would too.


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

For something 'modern' compatible with a 135mm drop out, Surly is a good option (as VB noted). I ran a nexus 3 speed in my 1x1 for a time and it was fun. Other options are frames that use modular dropouts (paragon sliders, the salsa alternator dropouts, etc.) as you can buy replacement bits for most axle standards. Soma's MTB frames are 135 mm and have sliding dropouts. All-City has the Log lady which is 135 mm with track ends. There are still options out there.

See also this list of frames in the Singlespeed forum-- many of these will be compatible or can be made compatible with the right dropout insert: https://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/ss-bikes-frames-2018-19-a-1087190.html

I don't think hacking a 135 hub to 142 with washers will work... even if it did can you get a QR axle that long??


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

Frs1661 said:


> For something 'modern' compatible with a 135mm drop out, Surly is a good option (as VB noted). I ran a nexus 3 speed in my 1x1 for a time and it was fun.


To clarify, OLDER Surlys are a good option. The newer models with the redesigned Troll dropouts (Troll, Ogre, ECR, etc.) present several issues in regards to compatibility with the Alfine hubs. I planned to use one on my new ECR frame, but went a different direction after running into some of these road blocks (or at least obstacles). I actually talked with someone at QBP/Surly to see if anyone there had used an Alfine in these redesigned-dropout-Surlys, and after doing some research (and calling me back later), he said he couldn't find anyone who had.

IF a Surly would be your choice, look for one with the older-style dropouts, or plan to design/manufacture a combination axle spacer/tensioner/anti-rotation washer on your own.

Craig


----------



## Nube on a Tube (Oct 25, 2016)

The 2 bikes I'm looking at are a Cannondale Cujo and a Surly Moonlander. I've never ridden a fat bike but I hear they are nothing but fun. Slow but fun. The Cujo is a modern geometry 650 plus hard tail. It has 9x141mm vertical dropouts. So I would need a singleator on it if I managed to fit an IGH on it. Or I just leave it geared as my commuter has an Alfine 11 on it which could give me my IGH fix. I guess what I need to know is if the fat bike would be a good cross country trail bike, I've posted in other forums asking about this. I was thinking about putting a Wren fork on the front of the Surly with 100mm of travel. I did email Surly about doing this but I haven't heard back from them yet. The last option for the IGH is a Kona Unit.
My problem is that I just don't know what I really want. Most of my riding is all mountain single track but I would like the option to go bikepacking and use it to commute when the CX bike is down for repairs or I just feel like riding something different. What I do know is that I like the IGH and would prefer to make one work for what ever bike I get.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Nube on a Tube said:


> ...So I would need a singleator on it if I managed to fit an IGH on it.
> 
> ...I guess what I need to know is if the fat bike would be a good cross country trail bike,...


1. Look up Magic Ratio. I use it to run an Alfine on my old 907.

2. There is no better bike for real cross country than a fatbike IMO. It enables you to go further in to places where there are no tracks.

For example:



Pick a steel bike if you want to give it serious abuse, so Moonlander, but give a Pugsley consideration because with an extra set of wheels, you can run it as a 29er+ in the summer.

My opinion is that "modern geometry" is more to benefit bikes with suspension intended for downhill trail park antics. For actual cross country where you have to pedal up big hills and pick your way across lumpy terrain, old style is better especially if you have a rigid fork (again, IMO).


----------

